# WTB Bearing race for 1941 Autocycle drum hub



## Champy (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello, Im in need of a bearing race/cone for a pre war Schwinn drum hub (front).  I think the post war cones are the same.  I also need the dust cap.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## buickmike (Jul 26, 2016)

Yes I am in need of one as well
Ain't too proud too ask for help either pm's sent!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 26, 2016)

buickmike said:


> Yes I am in need of one as well
> Ain't too proud too ask for help either pm's sent!
> 
> View attachment 343764



Ebay.....type : schwinn drum brake




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 26, 2016)

Champy said:


> Hello, Im in need of a bearing race/cone for a pre war Schwinn drum hub (front).  I think the post war cones are the same.  I also need the dust cap.
> 
> Thanks for any help.



The cones are on there too using the same search 


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike (Jul 26, 2016)

I blew my app out this weekend looking at aerocycle stuff.now insufficient storage space preventing me from downloading ebay app.however had that item on save( bicycle bones). His O.D. 1.12 my cup under 1 inch. .947-948.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 26, 2016)

buickmike said:


> I blew my app out this weekend looking at aerocycle stuff.now insufficient storage space preventing me from downloading ebay app.however had that item on save( bicycle bones). His O.D. 1.12 my cup under 1 inch. .947-948.



I always thought they were a c hair bigger since they are pressed in... maybe someone could turn it down for you.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordon (Jul 26, 2016)

Champy and buickmike, if you would like to give these a try, pm me your mailing address and I'll send you one or two. The measurement is taken right at the top where it is the widest.


----------



## buickmike (Jul 26, 2016)

Pm. Sent thanks


----------



## Gordon (Jul 26, 2016)

These are just slightly undersized and the axle hole is 0.407. Axle hole could be enlarged easily enough, but not sure about expanding the race?


----------



## buickmike (Jul 26, 2016)

Option 1 shim the smaller cup with shim stock.  Option 2 put a slightly larger cup say. 945- .948 on this


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 26, 2016)

I'd go larger

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 26, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I'd go larger
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



TWSS


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 26, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> TWSS



Hush you

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## buickmike (Jul 26, 2016)

Whatever u decide gordy :will be fine with me.Appreciate the effort.


----------



## buickmike (Aug 18, 2016)

PM sent


----------



## buickmike (Aug 25, 2016)

Bearing cups are here.thank u gordy.hope to be able to send some parts your way for I.d. hub cones+torrinton bearings. Here was another idea for N D locknuts and my setup for drum hat spacer.


----------

